# what would you suggest?



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Not drywall related but O know a lot of you guys do eifs and stucco and what not and may have some input.

A buddy of mine is a burgeoning GC who has bitten off more than he can chew. He decided to take a stab at a tilt wall job and made a poor choice in his concrete guy.

They poured the walls on site, they are honeycombed all to hell and have quite a bit of imperfections and are supposed to finish fairly smooth and be painted.

The concrete contractor has had his contract cut, so here he is with the walls up steel worker clicking along and a pissy client raising hell about the look of the walls. 

My question is do you think it would be more cost effective to simply EIFS or stucco over it with a thin layer or to have someone fill the honeycombs and various other imperfections with concrete patch, grind it smooth and paint.

Before the concrete guy got axed he was doing the latter and grinding it smooth, it doesn't seem to be the way to go.

The client Is OK with either an eifs/stucco type finish or the paint. He just expects it to be smoothed up and uniform. I stand to make a bit of money if I can point him in the right direction.

http://puu.sh/gE3HU/5f3b2c285c.jpg
http://puu.sh/gE3KA/9cd8745773.jpg

I've also seen a popcorn looking spray on paint on some tiltwall jobs, but am unfamiliar with the product specifically. Any alternatives not listed will also be considered.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I have used a wet polisher to grind concrete down. Definitely do NOT grind concrete with a dry grinder. You can fill the voids and get it smooth as glass with a wet grinder.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

choose the option with less complains at the end to avoid another headache :yes:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm filling the worst of the honeycombing and bad spots with a product called patchcrete. Its basically a polymer glue and mortar/grout type mix. I've convinced the client to texture the building with a medium fine almost popcorn type texture made by Loxon. There's a high build waterproofing base coat that'll really do wonders for hiding the shoddy work and then a light aggregate texture.

I learned about the products from my local Sherwin Williams rep and realized you can spray it with a texture rig... I priced the job from a local contractor and then shopped the price around to a buddy (local paint contractor).

My friends able to do it for $1200 less and we both make money on the deal. Good deal all around, I got to learn about some new products (as did my painter buddy) and make some good money.


----------

